# [openrc] singola interfaccia fisica con doppio ip

## cloc3

normalmente, configuro i server con due numeri ip fissi, relativi alle due interfaccie fisiche esistenti: eth0 ed eth1.

per una dimotrazione, ho bisogno di riconfigurare il sistema simulando il doppio ip su un'unica interfaccia.

manualmente, si può sempre utilizzare l'intrefaccia virtuale eth0:1, ma non riesco a realizzare la cosa con gli gli script di openrc.

in più, l'interfaccia eth0 dovrà ricevere l'ip con dhclient, mentre la eth0:1 dovrà mantenere l'indirizzo fisso.

come si ottiene questa configurazione con openrc?

----------

## Zizo

Per iniziare prova in questo modo:

in " /etc/conf.d/net " usa 

```
config_eth0=("aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd/eee netmask 255.255.255.xxx" "fff.ggg.hhh.iii/lll netmask 255.255.255.yyy")
```

Se la cosa funzione potresti passare a un qualcosa tipo:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp" "fff.ggg.hhh.iii/lll netmask 255.255.255.yyy")
```

per implementare dhcp solo sulla prima interfaccia.

----------

## cloc3

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Per iniziare prova in questo modo:
> 
> 

 

ho trovato questo:

 */usr/share/doc/openrc-0.6.3/net.example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # If you need more than one address, you can use something like this
> 
> # NOTE: ifconfig creates an aliased device for each extra IPv4 address
> ...

 

(uso il nuovo baselayout)

purtroppo, sembra che non funzioni, neppure per gli ip fissi.

potrebbe anche essere colpa di ifconfig, ma non saprei dire.

mi sono arreso e ho messo dhcpcd eth0:1 in /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## Zizo

Proverei comunque con le parentesi, non vorrei mai fosse considerato un array.

Quel config di esempio si riferisce alla nuova sintassi? L'ultima volta che mi sono informato a riguardo leggevo di parecchi problemi nei casi di configurazioni più complesse.

----------

## Apetrini

@cloc: funziona, attento alla sintassi...

```

config_eth2=( 

       "XXX.XX.XX.195 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast XXX.XX.XX.255"

       "XXX.XX.XX.196 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast XXX.XX.XX.255"

       "XXX.XX.XX.198 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast XXX.XX.XX.255"

 )

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> @cloc: funziona, attento alla sintassi...
> 
> 

 

purtroppo, a me non funziona.

la sintassi che mi dite non è quella dell'esempio, ma a me non giova comunque.

non so se ha importanza: quando lancio il restart di net.eth0, molti altri servizi vengono temporaneamente fermati e riprensi subito dopo, perché ho i servizi di rete nel boot runlevel.

durnate il ravvio, il terminale rileva tutti i cambiamenti dichiarati per la rete (viene persino chiamato il dhcp, con esisto positivo), ma a conti fatti ne sopravvive una solo, che è il primo.

anche questo è strano, perché mi sarei atteso che, qualora tutti gli ip fossero dedicati all'interfaccia base eth0, dovrebbe sopravvivere l'ultimo indirizzzo assegnato.

----------

